# Am I the only one here with a Gravely?



## gravely_todd

Anybody else...........


----------



## Ingersoll444

Nope, I am hear also. I have two old L's. A 1944 5hp with a 30" deck, and a 60's 6.6hp LI also with a 30"deck. Love them.


----------



## bontai Joe

Are you guys lonely over here? It's lonely in all the chat rooms. Andy brags about how he has 300 members but that means only one guy sitting in each chat room waiting for something to happen. I hope you get some company soon, I'm heading back to Garden web. See ya there!


----------



## rkcr123

I have 2 2-wheelers and 2 4-wheelers, all of them expected to earn their keep, altho this year a kayak would have been more useful that the LI I garden with.
I've seen your handle on a lot of groups and you've probably seen mine -- I use it most places.
I'm on a constant quest for Gravely longevity tips. Know much about the hydraulics?


----------



## gravely_todd

What are your questions about hydraulics?

Todd


----------



## rkcr123

Hi Todd
Any idea what pressure a 24-G should be running at?
Mine has a little problem with the power steering -- apparently an internal leak. Turning to the right works normally, wheels turn in proportion to turning the steering wheel, steering wheel hits a lock and that's as far as it goes.
Turning to the left, the front wheels can seem to lag behind the steering wheel, and when I hit lock, after a second the steering wheel will turn further, often reaching the point where it'll spin.
The attachment lift seems to work normally.
Do you know if seals are available for the pump, valve, steering valve and rams, and if there's a way to figure out who built the steering unit and the pump? I've asked a couple of online dealers if they can supply seal kits but haven't gotten an answer.
Thanks much.
rr


----------



## Sam in Ohio

The power steering unit in your 24 G Gravely is made by TRW-Ross. The Gravely part no. for the pwr steering unit is #046109. The Gravely part no. for a repair kit for this unit is #5890600 and the cost of the repair kit is $89.40.

Don't you have a nearby local Gravely dealer ? This same power steering was used in the Gravely Promaster 360 and Promaster 400. These are outfront mowing commercial mowers that used 60 and 72 inch decks and had up to 35 hp. Yanmar diesel engines.

You really may want to take your tractor to a dealer that has a mechanic that is familiar with repairing Ross steering valves. If you attempt to put a repair kit into this unit and have no knowledge how it all goes back together correctly - it will only be sheer luck that you will get it right. 

By the way- this steering unit is over $800 to replace [part cost, no labor]


----------



## rkcr123

Sam, thank you very much.
Yes, there's a Gravely dealer near me with what I believe are excellent mechanics. The dealer's profit margin lets him drive the newest largest Mercedes, though, and I'm on a pretty pitiful budget, but maybe in this case I will let his shop have the job.
If you'd be willing to take a guess: Would you think it's the steering unit causing this problem, or could it be an internal leak in the steering cylinder? Or anything else? If it ain't broke and it's that expensive to fix, maybe I won't fix it.
Thanks again.
rr


----------



## rupp

*Promaster 360*

Help, My hydraulic steering wanders left and right and it's very diffcult to mow straight.
This is the only thing I don't like about my gravely. Is there a fix for this? Thanks Neil Rupp:


----------



## mikeross275

*gravely*

hi
I have a 1964 L I 
use it for a snow plow.
have a sulky #13 from a golf course.


----------



## RC Wells

Rupp,
The Gravely units like yours have a steering control neutral adjustment that impacts the direction control pedal angle as well as the steering creep and stability, and can send the unit over your body if it is not properly supported and wheels off the ground because these adjustments are done with the unit running. 

A thorough mechanical inspection of the steering is performed before any adjustment is made to be sure wear in not the cause of the instability.

The process is not something I would attempt at home.



.


----------



## parapower

I have two both run and operate with ease mine have the ride on sulkies.


----------



## Big-G

I have a 73 7.6Hp Superconvertible. Rebuilt Zenith Carb/Rebuilt Original Engine. Cleaned the points this spring, new battery, new positive cable and plug. Fires up good and sounds strong, but there is a blue flame coming out of the muffler. Is this normal or is the timing off and/or to lean of a mixture?


----------



## Michael J. Fox

graveley_todd said:


> Anybody else...........
> Not quite. I have a 1967 Graveely L convertible with manual start. I use it with a gravely 44 inch sweeper. I tried rebuilding the carb, but the darn thing practically fell apart in my hand when I opened it up. The new one cost me almost $400, and that is with a military discount. There is one thing that I cannot figure out. The pto is engaged with a lever right on top of the unit. From the little I do know, and from all the images I have seen in the manuals, it should have a long rod running from the pto to the handle. Anybody know what's up with that?
> 
> 
> Big-G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 73 7.6Hp Superconvertible. Rebuilt Zenith Carb/Rebuilt Original Engine. Cleaned the points this spring, new battery, new positive cable and plug. Fires up good and sounds strong, but there is a blue flame coming out of the muffler. Is this normal or is the timing off and/or to lean of a mixture?
Click to expand...


----------

